# I'm busy----and enjoy relaxing to this---



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N-wfsxEhl8 

Enjoy!

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow,I didn't see that coming.For some reason I had it in my head that you listened to blues type music.I thought you told me that a while back.
Oh well.Ok back to my music.....here is what I am listening to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyD3H4cnwvA 
The lead singer is Sandra Nasic before she became famous.
It's pretty mellow compared to what I normally isten to,but it's early and I don't think the forum can handle,Rammstein,Kitty,or A7X (Nightmare).
lol


----------



## Claudie (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure it's safe to post those two links on the same page. The difference in the sound can be a shock to the human brain. I probably won't be able to think right for the rest of the day now. :|


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my lord :shock: .......that is preschool compared to most of what I listen to,or play.I had a few videos of me playing (drums,guitar) on youtube a while back.......but lets just say they WON'T be put on the forum.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 19, 2011)

mic said:


> It's pretty mellow compared to what I normally isten to,but it's early and I don't think the forum can handle,Rammstein,Kitty,or A7X (Nightmare).
> lol



Rammstein is awesome, one of my favorites, even not understanding German. I saw them play at the Family Values tour, but missed the end because I had to go backstage to get in the Korn Kage. I hope they tour the US again.

But Tool is by far my choice to listen to over and over. I will go see them in concert any chance I get, and their videos are always great.

I think this forum's members will have all ends of the music spectrum covered. 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> But Tool is by far my choice to listen to over and over.


 :mrgreen: Maynard is the U.S.'s Til Lindemann,and don't get me started on Danny......that's my mentor!


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2011)

mic said:


> Wow,I didn't see that coming.For some reason I had it in my head that you listened to blues type music.I thought you told me that a while back.


My interests are jazz and classical, primarily the baroque. Loussier combines them in one. I'm also a keen fan of Brubeck and MJQ (The Modern Jazz Quartet). 

In general, I don't tolerate vocalists well. I'm very quick to change a station when the likes of Norah Jones comes on. By sharp contrast, I count amongst some of my favorites, Beethoven's 9th, 4th movement----and Haydn's The Creation. I find chorals to be very interesting. 

I have become very intolerant of the movement in music that is popular today, so I avoid it like the plague. Chalk that up to my advancing years, and the curmudgeon I have become. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok but didn't you tell me a long time ago that you liked blues?If not it must have been oz.


----------



## Sucho (Apr 19, 2011)

this is my favourite prelude during hangover 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apegKKUJTXk


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2011)

mic said:


> Ok but didn't you tell me a long time ago that you liked blues?If not it must have been oz.


I'm not particularly fond of blues, although that requires some explanation. There are blues that I enjoy immensely---but a screaming guitar (Buddy Guy, for example) isn't welcome in my world. B.B. King is about as far off the beaten path I tolerate. I'm far more interested in a cool jazz sound---something with plenty of bone stirring soul---and quiet. MJQ was masterful in performing music of that nature. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Apr 19, 2011)

I enjoy most of Gheorghe Zamfir on the pan flute. with impaired hearing music is almost a thing of the past with me. 

Regards
Rusty


----------



## glondor (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a fantastic music site. There are some real gems in the archives. Take a look and have a listen. 

http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/welcome.html


----------



## Noxx (Apr 21, 2011)

Hehehe

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcVUFJTVMPQ[/youtube]


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 21, 2011)

Sucho said:


> this is my favourite prelude during hangover
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apegKKUJTXk



When I was a kid, I spent a lost summer learning to play (and, memorize) that whole thing on piano. Still a favorite to listen to, but I haven't tried to play it, or anything else, since.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 21, 2011)

Noxx said:


> Hehehe
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcVUFJTVMPQ[/youtube]


Well, it's not Loussier, 

but I like it!

Harold


----------



## skippy (Apr 21, 2011)

On the subject of blues I just had to share this. LOL 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0M2zEx-7g[/youtube]

I do love old music though. Hope you enjoy it Harold!


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 22, 2011)

skippy said:


> Hope you enjoy it Harold!


Thanks skippy! I did enjoy.  

Seems some things never change. 8) 

Harold


----------



## glondor (Apr 22, 2011)

Tell me you would not like to be here with a cold beer, a hot hunny and no place else to go. Go to the play list and go to "aint no sunshine" http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=34

Try this if you want to hear a little girl with a big voice. Go to "pressure" on the playlist http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=30

Actor Kevin Bacon and his brother Mike.....Try "Tell me what I have to do" http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=29

This is a hard one to drum to apparently, A favourite of mine, go to "For the want of a nail" http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=22

Here is one for you Noxx, Chromeo from Montreal, go down the play list to "no can do" for a slick techno twist on an old song
http://www.livefromdarylshouse.com/currentep.html?ep_id=35


That is all for now..


----------

